# Coyote Questions



## Fire8702 (Jan 31, 2013)

I've poked around on the site for a long time but have never posted.
I'm thinking about getting into coyote hunting. I obviously can learn a lot from this site. Sorry if this has been coveredor seems obvious but what do you normally do with the carcass? If a fur buyer takes them do you gut it and take the entire carcass or just take the entire thing. I've seen the Michigan buyer list. Any help would be great! Thanks!
Fire8702


----------



## RS1983 (Mar 16, 2009)

If you are going to sell the fur do not gut it like a deer. The only reason to gut an animal is to preserve the meat by cooling it Watch YouTube videos on how to skin one. Skinned coyote carcasses are discarded or used as bait.


----------



## RS1983 (Mar 16, 2009)

Some fur buyers will take the whole carcass and skin it themselves and deduct from what they pay you normally if it was skinned. Right now a lot of the dogs I've seen are in bad condition from rubbing their hair off going in an out of dens. If the pelt is missing patches of fur it is pretty much worthless so don't waste your time. My friends who regularly sell hides will skin the animal and keep the "green" skins in a refrigerator. They will keep longer than a whole animal and it gives you time to get a few of them together before you make a run to the fur buyer


----------



## Fire8702 (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

The majority of the time "case skinning" is the way to go.


----------

